# RIP Darth Maul (Snakehead)



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

So this is my second snakehead and the first fish in a long time I had named.
I bought him from the LPS. The ding dong at the lps tried to use a net that was to small and injured him (~diam. of a pencil).

Up til this weekend, the injury had been healing and he seemed happy. His water had been treated with salt becasue lps fish frequently carry sickness. 
However, this weekend, I added another type of plant from the lps which had not been treated other than to rince it before being placed in the tank. 
He had coloured up quite a bit after adding the plant and loved sitting on top of it. But yesterday, I noticed his wound had grown some sort of whitish slime on it and some tiny white worms had been crawling on the glass, this morning, he was already dead.

Any idea what these could have been? And how do I "disinfect" new plants before putting them in a tank? I didn't worry too much about the new plant as the fish had also just come from the lps the week before.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry for your loss 
for plants you can rinse them under tap water for a bit to help disinfect them and ive heard that you can dip them in a 5% bleach solution

Jake's Planted Aquarium Pages | Disinfecting Plants - Before or After

if you're interested in a new snakehead i can get rainbows for 25$ but i dont know what it would cost to ship one up to you


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link. 

I will be interested in more snakeheads down the road...I think I'm going to save up for some new digs to get a group of Assam or Gachua.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

hey CC 
im not sure what kind of snakehead you had, but many snakeheads CANNOT tolerate salt.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss CC, cool choice of names lol loved that character in Star Wars


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Radiance said:


> hey CC
> im not sure what kind of snakehead you had, but many snakeheads CANNOT tolerate salt.


This is good to know. He was a Rainbow Snakehead.

Ya, it was the first name that popped in my head...he has more red than I had seen on other snakeheads.


----------

